# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Cheap soil or used soil for planted tank?

## Gareth tan

Hi does anyone know where to get cheap soil or used ADA soil for a cheap price? TIA!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjaypills55

Maybe it's not a good idea to get used ADA, since it's already lost its nutrients. I threw away quite a lot of used ADA when I decommed my 4 ft Tank.
Maybe you can try other brands, if you find ADA too expensive.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Sometimes hobbyists do post and sell here or other forums. If you can wait, can keep these as potential sources.

----------


## InUtero

Can consider using used soil but must know how long the soil has been used before.

----------


## Shadow

If you use old soild, you need to dose liquid fertilizer regularly to compensate the lost of nutrient.

----------


## Gareth tan

How about dry ferts? Is there any fets i can put like in the soil before i set up my tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

yes there is, fert tablet and base fert. Not sure if base fert still popular nowadays.

----------


## Gareth tan

Oh icic okok i will go research . Thks ah!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

I personally prefer liquid fert, less messy. With base fert, you will have problem when you want to rescape. You can make your own liquid fert using dry fert, just add water, distill if you can but normal water will do the same.

----------


## Gareth tan

So if have liquid ferts then base ferts not necessary ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> So if have liquid ferts then base ferts not necessary ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depend on what kind of plants you are keeping, some plants are root feeder,meaning they love base fert... they can live on liquid fert but base fert is better for them.

----------


## Goalkeeper

For root fertiliser, I bought those from nursery and cover them in capsules then insert into soil. Much cheaper than those sold in fish shop. My vomit blood gujing/cinerum etc have grown quite well with this so far.

----------


## Gareth tan

Oh do you mind sharing the brand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

> Depend on what kind of plants you are keeping, some plants are root feeder,meaning they love base fert... they can live on liquid fert but base fert is better for them.


Ah. The plants im keeping all are root feeder. If like that, is it necessary to have liquid ferts if I have root tabs and base ferts? Or its better to have both liquid and dry ferts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Ah. The plants im keeping all are root feeder. If like that, is it necessary to have liquid ferts if I have root tabs and base ferts? Or its better to have both liquid and dry ferts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have both so you can have more option to wide range of plants.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just curious... are you planning to start a very large planted tank? Hence the need to budget and buy cheap/used soil?

'Cos at around S$38 for a 9L bag of ADA Amazonia aquasoil nowadays, its not really that expensive to buy a new bag (in the context of a full tank setup with all the other equipment and all), especially since you are getting alot of good nutrients in the soil to boost initial plant growth.

Most of the other brands of soil tend to also have similar pricing (some cost even more). Adding all those ferts and root tabs to cheaper/used soil could end up costing similar (with additional steps) versus just getting the new soil.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Oh do you mind sharing the brand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


here's the picture.

----------


## Gareth tan

> here's the picture.


Thks!!!! Btw where you buy your capsule?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Those Chinese medical shops will have. Don't buy too many as any unused over time tend to stick together due to moisture.

----------


## Gareth tan

Oh okok. Thks alot!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bloody_rainbows

Where to find 9l for $38? Most places i've been to sell $50++

----------


## Shadow

Go visit seaview, unless they increase already  :Razz:

----------


## chtan23

> Where to find 9l for $38? Most places i've been to sell $50++


C328 still selling at $38 for ADA amazonia 9L.

----------


## Saint888

I confirmed seaview still selling 38, i bought from them two weeks ago.




> Where to find 9l for $38? Most places i've been to sell $50++

----------

